# Post Your Funny Goat Pictures Here!



## Scottyhorse

Here's mine. White-ish Nigerian Dwarf Doe. She's not pregnant, just really fat. Don't know why, she just is! The vet even rufuses to call her Snowflake, she calls her Snowball :laugh:
Anyways, I snapped this funny picture of her tonight!
(Sorry it is sideways!)


----------



## PiccoloGoat

That is one fat goats hahaha

I have posted this one before but I still think its funny haha








"Here, have a seat!"


----------



## ortiz1232

hello there


----------



## emilieanne

My doe Sabrina, yawning while giving birth, she decided to stay like that for about two minutes!









Then dream catcher, she wouldn't get off me, and after this started to eat my hair. 
I once laid down an she jumped up on me an curled up like a cat!


----------



## 1ryan231

My contribution. My favorite goat, Meh, rearing up at our dog Lulubelle.









And Meh "driving" our van...









Meh was a crazy goat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, so cute! I got another few funny pictures today, I will have to post them in a little bit.


----------



## 1ryan231

Oh and also this one of our wether Yide trying to eat the camera.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww too cute!


----------



## Bambi

Very cute!


----------



## 1ryan231

Scottyhorse said:


> Aww too cute!





Bambi said:


> Very cute!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love the pics


----------



## critergiter09

Here are a few cute ones

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09

Smiles

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## DavyHollow

Me fighting with my girl Lissa over a bottle of soda she tried to steal:









This was sent to me from the new owners of the twins from the past year. Apparently they like to climb up the wood pile and stick their heads in the window:









and finally, an image my friend snapped of Pheobe just as she spat up some cud:


----------



## billyg2131

heres my funny girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Great pictures! I really like the sign in the photo of the kid on the wood pile about the tires and testicles! How true is that! (just kidding, honey! DH just walked in!)


----------



## rhodalee

Twinkle loves chewing on the grandson's cloths


----------



## Ember

Is the one in a diaper being housebroken? That is way to cute!!


----------



## critergiter09

He was a bottle baby and lived in the house until he was weaned. I was just curious to see how long he could keep the diaper on.


----------



## Axykatt

Here's my best. 

I particularly like the three does in the "stocks" and Peggy Sue in her hot pink track suit (she thinks it makes her look like Snooki). Also, the picture right after Jean Paul was born is really good. She says he's stinky!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

When confetti got her head stuck in the hay rack! It was funny because she was acting like nothing happened. And how she treats my steer as a baby and is berry protective of him!?!?


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Daisy (adult) and Vinca


----------



## tasha642

This is Ebony. She wanted to say hi to me, but it was just too much work


----------



## Maureen

DavyHollow - I LOVE the photo of Pheobe with the chipmunk cheeks. I have tried to catch that in action before.

Busted stuffing her face with milkweed -









Rearing at a dog -









Rearing at a foal - 









Chatting -









Yawn -


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL, Sorry about the bunny and the sheep... I just thought those were funny too!


----------



## boyd59




----------



## sweetgoats

Those are great.


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats

This is Joker


----------



## ArborGoats

I see you! XD


----------



## Scottyhorse

Haha, these are all so funny!!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Here's my airplane man... Ready for take off!


----------



## aceofspades

Great pics


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Mickey felt left out so he stuck his tongue out for his debut.. Special boy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, very cute.


----------



## goatgirl132

Eatin a tortilla









Wedged herself hnder the truck for shade instead of goin to the barn or by the pool 








show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132

Helping me clean the stalls! 
















show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## pierceingstarr

Here are my two. April's doeling in the wheel barrow and Sandy's whether laying on top of her to eat out of the manger. 
They are hungry and there going to eat one way or another.


----------



## goathiker

Saanenpede most elusive creature in the forest


I can fly


A push me pull me, many weird Saanen creatures here

In memory of Knuckles and Nelson...Loved you my boys

Got Milk?


----------



## goathiker

pierceingstarr said:


> Here are my two. April's doeling in the wheel barrow and Sandy's whether laying on top of her to eat out of the manger.
> They are hungry and there going to eat one way or another.


 Umm, Sandy seems to have a weird appendage for a doe


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Here is Lucy, my late 4 y old nubian. She passed away Friday from bloat. She left behind 10 day old twins. :-(


----------



## kimk0406

Well trained goats helping around the barn.

Checking light fixture









Adjusting the tobacco stick star








Does it look straight?


----------



## hmnorwood

A little Christmas tree as bribery for the new stand!


----------



## farmeratomswife

Here's Daisy & her baby does looking cute


----------



## hmnorwood

The silly lip


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cute pics guys!!


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Are you checking me out?!?
Oh no you didn't!!









I may have an itch... But I'm still watching you,...
o.o


----------



## goatgirl132

The second picture the first thing that poped into my head was "draw me like one of your French goats"

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## emturner

"What's that you got there mom?"


----------



## TwistedKat

I'm keep'in it real'z in my stump! Chill


----------



## goatgirl132

Totally thought that was a pig...

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## TwistedKat

Oh, but he is!! LOL


----------



## Pixie13

Here is a funny pic I caught on camera recently! Massage anyone.


----------



## goatgirl132

What a nice donkey!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## KymberLeAnn

goatgirl132 said:


> The second picture the first thing that poped into my head was "draw me like one of your French goats"
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Hahaha!
I can totally see that! XD


----------

